
Peeling Back the Paint to Discover Bruegel’s Secrets - wyndham
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/23/arts/design/bruegel-kunsthistorisches-museum-technology-layers.html
======
Theodores
[http://insidebruegel.net](http://insidebruegel.net) does use OpenSeadragon.
This normally comes with not-so-nice user interface buttons but has an
excellent api so that it can be made to be as clever as what we have going on
here.

I wish the site had more information on the paintings, the conventional art
history. If anyone does have a very good source on individual Bruegel
paintings then do share.

[https://openseadragon.github.io/](https://openseadragon.github.io/)

